# mia moglie è più vecchia della tua



## amazonka

Ciao ragazzi! 
Capisco benissimo perché dicciamo " *La mia* maccina è più vecchia *della* tua", qui tutto è a posto. 
Ma non riesco a capire perché si dice "*mia* moglie è più vecchia *della* tua", "*mio* nonno è meno noioso *del* suo" ecc.
Se con i nomi dei parenti non usiamo l'articolo da dove vengono "della" e "del"?


----------



## Necsus

amazonka said:


> Capisco benissimo perché dic*c*iamo " *La mia* macc*h*ina è più vecchia *della* tua", qui è tutto a posto.


Ciao, amazonka. In quei casi _la, il, lo_ non sono articoli, ma pronomi (la tua [moglie], il tuo [nonno]).


----------



## bearded

In questo sito Untitled Document leggo la regola:
_Il pronome possessivo è sempre preceduto dall'articolo, anche se si riferisce a nomi di famiglia al singolare._
Se questa regola è giusta, _la,il,lo _sono sempre articoli, e solo le parti _mio,tuo,suo.. _sono propriamente pronomi.
Anche il Treccani sembra pensarla così (_le forme dei pronomi possessivi...sono sempre precedute dall'articolo_): POSSESSIVI, AGGETTIVI E PRONOMI in "La grammatica italiana".


----------



## amazonka

Necsus said:


> Ciao, amazonka. In quei casi _la, il, lo_ non sono articoli, ma pronomi (la tua [moglie], il tuo [nonno]).


Capito, grazie!



bearded said:


> In questo sito Untitled Document leggo la regola:
> _Il pronome possessivo è sempre preceduto dall'articolo, anche se si riferisce a nomi di famiglia al singolare._
> Se questa regola è giusta, _la,il,lo _sono sempre articoli, e solo le parti _mio,tuo,suo.. _sono propriamente pronomi.
> Anche il Treccani sembra pensarla così (_le forme dei pronomi possessivi...sono sempre precedute dall'articolo_): POSSESSIVI, AGGETTIVI E PRONOMI in "La grammatica italiana".


Grazie)


----------



## Necsus

Ha ragione bearded. 
Però mi chiedo: in una frase come "il gatto nero è più grande del grigio", con un qualificativo invece di un possessivo, qual è il pronome?


----------



## bearded

Suppongo (solo suppongo) che ''grigio'' qui sia la parte pronominale, e ''del'' rimanga una preposizione articolata..., cioè che l'aggettivo (anche non possessivo) possa assumere una funzione di pronome.  Nell'esempio di Necsus a me comunque suonerebbe meglio ''...di quello grigio'', dove è evidente la funzione pronominale del dimostrativo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Suppongo (solo suppongo) che ''grigio'' qui sia la parte pronominale, e ''del'' rimanga una preposizione articolata


Io invece suppongo che la primavera in arrivo vi stia facendo uno strano effetto. "Grigio" è un aggettivo sostantivato e "del" può essere solo una preposizione articolata. Fra l'altro il pronome "il" non esiste.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Grigio" è un aggettivo sostantivato


Un pronome è qualcosa che sta al posto di un sostantivo, e dire che qui ''grigio'' è aggettivo sostantivato non contrasta a mio parere con la sua natura pronominale nella frase di Necsus (del grigio = del gatto grigio). Grazie della conferma che 'del' è una preposizione articolata.. in effetti io non ne dubitavo! Forse l'idea di Necsus era che anche 'del' facesse parte dell'espessione pronominale..
In una frase diversa dall'esempio di Necsus, io intenderei l'aggettivo sostantivato ''grigio'' come grigiore (oggi è brutto tempo: vedi tutto questo grigio!). Qui però è un caso diverso.
Forse anche a te l'incipiente primavera non giova del tutto..


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> dire che qui ''grigio'' è aggettivo sostantivato non contrasta a mio parere con la sua natura pronominale


Quindi si tratterebbe di un "pronome qualificativo". Non sapevo che esistessero. Vado a fare qualche ripasso.


----------



## bearded

Io non ho negato che 'grigio' sia aggettivo sostantivato: ho solo detto che qui ha funzione pronominale. Ho aggiunto anche: suppongo. Un altro esempio: ''puoi scegliere tra una camicia gialla e una verde. Preferisci la gialla o la verde?''  Forse sono aggettivi sostantivati, ma secondo me hanno una chiara funzione pronominale: si tratta di un'espressione colloquiale al posto di ''quella gialla o quella verde''.
E' chiaro che in grammatica non esistono veri e propri 'pronomi qualificativi'.


----------



## Nino83

Avevo letto tempo fa, riguardo alla differenza tra aggettivi e pronomi possessivi, le stesse pagine della Treccani.
Però, pensandoci un attimo su, non potrebbe essere la seguente spiegazione valida?


bearded said:


> ''...di quello grigio'', dove è evidente la funzione pronominale del dimostrativo.


Non svolge, l'articolo, una funzione simile a quella svolta dal pronome dimostrativo _quello_?
_Quello _(pronome) _grigio_ (aggettivo) = _il_ (pronome) _grigio_ (aggettivo) 

La cosa che salta all'occhio, però, è che, a differenza di altre lingue romanze dove l'articolo è utilizzato sempre con questa funzione, in italiano l'articolo svolge questa funzione pronominale (se si può definire così) solo quando è seguito da aggettivi (possessivi, qualificativi), mentre non sono possibili frasi in cui l'articolo è seguito da una frase relativa restrittiva (che ha, pur sempre, una funzione aggettivale, qualificativa).

Parlando di due autovetture:
_La/quella tua è più bella.  La/quella rossa è più bella. 
Quella che hai comprato tu è più bella. 
La che hai comprato tu è più bella. _

Forse è questa non generale applicabilità dell'articolo in funzione pronominale che porta le istituzioni linguistiche ad escludere l'esistenza dei "pronomi" _il, lo la, i gli, le_.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Non svolge, l'articolo, una funzione simile a quella svolta dal pronome dimostrativo _quello_?
> _Quello _(pronome) _grigio_ (aggettivo) = _il_ (pronome) _grigio_ (aggettivo)


Se io dico : preferisci il mio o il tuo? tutte le grammatiche spiegano che 'mio' e 'tuo' qui sono pronomi possessivi - preceduti dall'articolo.
Allora se invece dico: di queste due camicie preferisci la gialla o la verde? perché non si può analogamente affermare che 'gialla e verde' sono pronomi (o, se si vuole, aggettivi sostantivati, hmmm) preceduti dall'articolo?
Purtroppo non mi risulta che esista o venga ammesso un valore pronominale degli articoli determinativi (ma potrei sbagliarmi).

PS. E' lo stesso dubbio dell'interrogante (#1) in questo vecchio thread: Pronomi qualificativi.
Complimenti a Nino: anche per me qui teoricamente sarebbe l'articolo ad avere valore pronominale. Interessante anche il riferimento ad altre lingue: in Tedesco addirittura l'articolo determinativo può fungere - inalterato - da pronome dimostrativo.


----------



## Nino83

Grazie bearded per il thread, interessantissimo, che hai linkato*.
Probabilmente è quella mancanza di generalità di utilizzo (impossibile se seguito da una relativa) che manca all'articolo per essere considerato pronome.


bearded said:


> Interessante anche il riferimento ad altre lingue


Che poi anche in italiano, etimologicamente, sia _il_ che _quello_ derivano più o meno da _illum_, con la differenza che il secondo può essere anche seguito da una frase relativa e può comparire anche *da solo* in una frase, ad esempio: _Quale vuoi? Quello!_ _ Il!_  _Lo!_ 
Probabilmente questa seconda caratteristica (quella di poter comparire da solo) è dirimente nella classificazione di _quello_ come pronome (e nell'esclusione di _il_ dalla categoria).
Anche se questa "mancanza" potrebbe derivare più da una ragione fonologica che sintattica, cioè dal fatto che l'articolo _il_ è atono, e non può, quindi, comparire da solo all'interno di una frase.

*Nel quale, tra le altre cose, il commento di Sicanius (siciliano anche lui, presumo) si avvicina a quanto ho appena espresso, cioè che in quel caso l'articolo sembrerebbe avere una funzione simile a quella di un dimostrativo.


----------



## bearded

Grazie a te, Nino.


----------



## Nino83

Forse si potrebbe introdurre la categoria del _quasi pronome_ che, a differenza del _pronome_, deve essere seguito da un aggettivo (o, in altre lingue romanze, anche da una relativa restrittiva) per svolgere tale funzione. Questa eccezione può essere facilmente spiegata dalla natura *atona* dell'articolo.
In caso contrario, si dovrebbe comunque creare una nuova categoria (_pronomi qualificativi?_) che però non mi sembra avere una spiegazione sia logica che etimologica adeguata. Non possono essere utilizzati da soli e, a differenza della categoria del _quasi pronome_, non si spiega la ragione per cui richiedano la presenza dell'articolo determinativo. 
Almeno, così mi pare.


----------



## francisgranada

amazonka said:


> ...Capisco benissimo perché dicciamo " *La mia* maccina è più vecchia *della* tua" ...


Potrei anche dire "La mia macchina è più vecchia della tua macchina" o "La mia macchina è più vecchia della tua bicicletta". Non ci vedo un vero motivo perché "la" debba avere diverse funzioni nel caso di "la mia macchina" e "(del)la tua macchina/bicicletta". L'omissione di "macchina" (per evitare la sua ripetizione), secondo me, non cambia la funzione dell'articolo _la_. 





> Ma non riesco a capire perché si dice "*mia* moglie è più vecchia *della* tua", "*mio* nonno è meno noioso *del* suo" ecc.
> Se con i nomi dei parenti non usiamo l'articolo da dove vengono "della" e "del"?


Qui si potrebbe trattare sostanzialmente della stessa situazione. L'omissione dell'articolo davanti a_ moglie, nonno _ecc. si potrebbe considerare un fenomeno secondario (storicamente parlando) che si applica nei casi _espliciti_, cioè nell'espressione "è più vecchia della tua" la parola _moglie _esplicitamente non è presente, ma si sottintende, quindi la propria struttura rimane intatta. (Infine, anche se diciamo "mia/tua moglie" senza articolo *, sempre si tratta di una _moglie determinata_, quindi non mi pare illogico riferirsi ad essa con una preposizione articolata).

*Se non mi sbaglio, ci sono regioni anche in Italia, dove l'articolo si usa anche in questi casi


----------



## bearded

Ciao francis.  Non sono tanto d'accordo che la situazione sia la stessa: quando sparisce il nome, subentra il pronome (serve per questo).  Il problema è quale parte del discorso (articolo o aggettivo) assuma la funzione pronominale.

O*m*issione


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... quando sparisce il nome, subentra il pronome (serve per questo).  Il problema è quale parte del discorso (articolo o aggettivo) assuma la funzione pronominale.


Ciao, Bearded. Non ho capito bene se parli dei casi tipo "_mia _moglie/mio nonno ...", oppure in generale (_inclusive _"_la mia_ macchina ...").


----------



## bearded

Parlo dei casi in cui nella 2a parte (del tuo, della tua..del grigio..) sono scomparsi il nonno, la macchina, il gatto ecc., cioè i sostantivi.  Con i sostantivi (con articolo o senza) ci sono gli aggettivi, senza i sostantivi ci sono i pronomi.


----------



## francisgranada

Ok, Bearded, ho capito.  Solo per spiegarmi, nel mio post #16 volevo reagire soprattutto alla propria domanda originale (nello  specchio della discussione sviluppatasi):





amazonka said:


> ... Se con i nomi dei parenti non usiamo l'articolo da dove vengono "della" e "del"?


Cioè qual è la differenza tra i due casi (con articolo e senza articolo)?

Allora:





bearded said:


> ... quando sparisce il nome, subentra il pronome (serve per questo).


Chiaro, per esempio nel caso "La mia macchina è più vecchia di quella tua". _Quella _in questo caso sostituisce il sostantivo _macchina _ed indica anche la sua determinatezza, quindi praticamente sta per _la macchina_. Ma nel caso di "La mia macchina è più vecchia della tua" non ci apparisce nessun pronome sostituente il nome _macchina._ Anzi, si mantiene anche l'articolo determinativo _la_ (fa parte di _della_).  E' questo perché penso che non ci sia bisogno di ulteriori considerazioni, ma (almeno per motivi pratici) basta parlare del nome/sostantivo (_macchina_) sottinteso.  





> Il problema è quale parte del discorso (articolo o aggettivo) assuma la funzione pronominale.


Nonostante quello che ho già scritto, credo che io capisca (almeno in teoria) qual è il "problema" ipotetico. Avrei una domanda (forse un po' strana) a proposito: in generale, è _a priori _necessario che qualche componente della frase (o proposizione) _assuma la funzione pronominale_, se il nome o pronome ci manca (non è presente esplicitamente)?

Per esempio "Vai a casa?", risposta "Non vado". Capisco che si potrebbe rispondere anche "Non_ ci_ vado.", ma se omettiamo quel "ci", allora qualche componente (_non_, _vado_)   necessariamente deve assumere la funzione del pronome che si riferisce ad "a casa"? ... (forse non è un esempio ottimo, ma purtroppo adesso non mi viene in mente niente di migliore ...)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 

Agli interessati suggerirei la lettura dei punti *1. *e *3.* di questa pagina di rete:
anaforiche, espressioni  in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> non ci apparisce nessun pronome sostituente il nome _macchina._ Anzi, si mantiene anche l'articolo determinativo _la_ (fa parte di _della_).


 Senza aver ancora letto il link di dragon, ti rispondo così:  c'è chi sostiene che in quella frase non è vero che non _appare_ nessun pronome: infatti 'della' = di quella.  Cioè all'articolo 'la' contenuto nella preposizione articolata potrebbe venir attribuito un valore dimostrativo pronominale. Io vedo la cosa come problematica.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... c'è chi sostiene che in quella frase non è vero che non _appare_ nessun pronome: infatti 'della' = di quella ... Io vedo la cosa come problematica.


 Ho capito*. 

* P.e. in spagnolo abbiamo "de la que" che in italiano sarebbe "di quella che". Comunque, gli  esempi in questione - secondo me - non corrispondono neanche a questo .... Ma qui mi fermo per non essere OT.


----------



## Nino83

Per chiarire, il mio intervento si concentra sulla discussione tra Necsus, Pietruzzo e bearded, relativa alla natura "pronominale" o meno dell'aggettivo "grigio" (che può essere rilevante nel thread solo indirettamente e incidentalmente).

Per un'ulteriore discussione, concordo, forse converrebbe continuarla nel thread Pronomi qualificativi o si potrebbe aprire un nuovo thread.


----------



## amazonka

francisgranada said:


> Qui si potrebbe trattare sostanzialmente della stessa situazione. L'omissione dell'articolo davanti a_ moglie, nonno _ecc. si potrebbe considerare un fenomeno secondario (storicamente parlando) che si applica nei casi _espliciti_, cioè nell'espressione "è più vecchia della tua" la parola _moglie _esplicitamente non è presente, ma si sottintende, quindi la propria struttura rimane intatta. (Infine, anche se diciamo "mia/tua moglie" senza articolo *, sempre si tratta di una _moglie determinata_, quindi non mi pare illogico riferirsi ad essa con una preposizione articolata).
> 
> *Se non mi sbaglio, ci sono regioni anche in Italia, dove l'articolo si usa anche in questi casi


Ciao!

Allora posso dire 
1) Mia moglie è meno giovane *di tua* moglie. 
2) Mia moglie è meno giovane *della** tua*?


----------



## Nino83

amazonka said:


> 1) Mia moglie è meno giovane *di tua* moglie.
> 2) Mia moglie è meno giovane *della** tua*?


Esatto. Nella seconda c'è un *pronome* possessivo, ecco spiegato l'articolo. 
_mio_ (aggettivo possessivo)_ + nome_ 
*il* mio (pronome possessivo)


----------



## amazonka

Nino83 said:


> Esatto. Nella seconda c'è un *pronome* possessivo, ecco spiegato l'articolo.
> _mio_ (aggettivo possessivo)_ + nome_
> *il* mio (pronome possessivo)


GRAZIE MILLE!!!


----------



## Nino83

Di niente. Ai fini della tua domanda è questa la cosa importante. 
Il resto della discussione si era spostato su una questione teorica di definizioni grammaticali, che stiamo continuando in un altro thread (com'è giusto che sia).


----------



## dragonseven

Non voglio fare il guastafeste, ma la scomparsa dell'articolo in presenza di singenionimi è l'eccezione alla regola. Questa [non «*La»] avviene perché se si parla di un rapporto di parentela non serve articolarlo né indeterminatamente né determinatamente, sappiamo con chi è imparentata se c'è un possessivo; anche se sono per evitare l'eccezione: qualcosa vieta di dire «La [sua(=di lui)] moglie è piú vecchia della [sua(=di lei)] nonna» se il contesto è chiaro?


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...la scomparsa dell'articolo in presenza di singenionimi è l'eccezione alla regola. Questa [non «*La»] avviene perché se si parla di un rapporto di parentela non serve articolarlo né indeterminatamente né determinatamente ...


Ciao Dragon. Sono d'accordo (vedi anche il mio post #16). Questo fenomeno esiste anche in altre lingue, sia esso obbligatorio o facoltativo. Insomma, quando uno parla di "sua/mia/tua madre/padre/nonno, ecc.", sempre si tratta di persone _concrete _(di fatto _determinate_). Secondo me, si tratta di un'analogia con i nomi propri (Maria, Antonio,...) usati senza articolo perché essi _a priori_ indicano persone concrete, quindi l'articolo determinativo (nel dato contesto) ci pare spontaneamente sovrabbondante.


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> Ciao, amazonka. In quei casi _la, il, lo_ non sono articoli, ma pronomi


La discussione di fatto trae origine da questa mia risposta alla domanda di amazonka, a cui vorrei ricondurla, e avendo approfondito l'argomento mi rendo conto che pur andando contro quanto detto dalle grammatiche, ciò che la mia esperienza di parlante mi suggeriva era tutt'altro che privo di fondamento, nonostante la primavera imminente citata da qualcuno. Riporto dalla Grammatica di Serianni sui _possessivi _[VII,99]:
«Tradizionalmente si distingue tra aggettivi ("la mia auto") e pronomi (sempre preceduti da articolo o preposizione articolata: "Sei qui per tuo figlio? Anch'io sono venuto a prendere il mio"). In realtà, come osservano Satta e Brunet,* i pronomi del genere rientrano piuttosto nella categoria degli "aggettivi possessivi sostantivati*, perché in sostanza il nome non è sostituito, ma sottinteso*"* (Satta).»
E da qui sia passa alla domanda che io stesso mi ponevo nel post successivo, cioè se potesse un aggettivo fungere da pronome, o se fosse più probabilmente l'articolo che lo precede a farlo, come a me pareva nel caso del possessivo (Treccani):
«L'italiano ammette l'uso dell'*articolo determinativo in funzione pronominale solo davanti a un aggettivo*. Negli altri casi (davanti a un modificatore costituito da un sintagma preposizionale o da una frase relativa) si ricorre necessariamente al dimostrativo _quello_, che, privato di valore deittico, è impiegato come forma suppletiva dell'articolo».


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> ciò che la mia esperienza di parlante mi suggeriva era tutt'altro che privo di fondamento, nonostante la primavera imminente


Per quanto riguarda la primavera forse sono stato troppo ottimista. Per il resto continuo a pensare che per il quesito del post#1 non era necessario scomodare le vostre grammatiche "non euclidee". In italiano i pronomi possessivi (e gli aggettivi sostantivati) sono di norma accompagnati dall'articolo mentre i nomi di parentela preceduti da possessivo di norma non lo sono. Che gli articoli abbiano nel loro patrimonio genetico una componente pronominale o aggettivale o altro mi sembra un discorso inutile e fuorviante.


----------



## Nino83

Pietruzzo said:


> Che gli articoli abbiano nel loro patrimonio genetico una componente pronominale o aggettivale o altro mi sembra un discorso inutile e fuorviante.


Dipende.
Se si ci si limita a spiegare un fatto rispondendo semplicemente "è così perché è così", hai ragione e la discusione potrebbe anche essere "demenziale" (vedi l'ex commento #30 cancellato).
Se si vuol spiegare il perché delle cose, bisogna capire quali funzioni hanno i vari elementi della frase.


----------



## bearded

Secondo Pietruzzo, nell'espressione ''il grigio'' (= quello grigio, vedi sopra) grigio è solo un aggettivo qualificativo sostantivato, e la sua funzione pronominale è irrilevante (la categoria 'pronomi qualificativi' non esiste...).  Mi piacerebbe allora sapere se,  nell'espressione 'il mio o il tuo', secondo lui mio e tuo sono pronomi oppure (come dice Serianni) esiste la categoria non tradizionale ''aggettivi possessivi sostantivati'' (vedi #31). Non credo che Serianni si possa annoverare tra i ''non-euclidei''.
Non vedo il gatto rosso, ma vedo il grigio (grigio = aggettivo sostantivato)
Non vedo il mio gatto, ma vedo il tuo (tuo = aggettivo sostantivato?).
Attenzione, anch' io (che pure all'inizio ho citato la regola e la definizione tradizionali: pronomi possessivi preceduti dall'articolo) sono cosciente che non tutto è come appare a prima vista, e che talvolta la primavera può indurre alcuni al...semplicismo.


----------



## Necsus

Questa era la domanda di apwertura della discussione:


amazonka said:


> Se con i nomi dei parenti non usiamo l'articolo da dove vengono "della" e "del"?


Non ritengo né inutile né fuorviante ribadire ad amazonka la risposta, a questo punto con attestazioni, che nella frase d'esempio la funzione dei supposti articoli è quella di pronomi.
Sillogismo... (non?)'euclideo': "i pronomi del genere [possessivi] rientrano piuttosto nella categoria degli aggettivi possessivi sostantivati" *-->* "è ammesso l'articolo determinativo in funzione pronominale solo davanti a un aggettivo" *= *l'articolo davanti al possessivo non seguito da un sostantivo ha la funzione di pronome.


----------



## bearded

Si può affermare con sicurezza che sia sbagliata l'affermazione del Treccani ''Le forme dei pronomi possessivi sono sempre precedute dall'articolo''?  Oppure essa è frutto di studi grammaticali non aggiornati... o comunque di definizioni inesatte?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> Non ritengo né inutile né fuorviante ribadire ad amazonka la risposta, a questo punto con attestazioni, che nella frase d'esempio la funzione dei supposti articoli è quella di pronomi


Per me va bene, visto che non vado più a scuola da un pezzo, ma mi sento in dovere di avvertire gli studenti che con questo tipo di analisi grammaticale rischiano di essere bocciati.


Nino83 said:


> (vedi l'ex commento #30 cancellato).


Quello che è detto è detto e quello che è cancellato è cancellato.


----------



## Nino83

Ci sono almeno due grammatiche (Patota, De Agostini, 2011 e Adorno, Mondadori, 2003) ed un paper (Vannelli, Università di Padova, 1979, che è quello citato dalla Treccani) che parlano esplicitamente di _funzione pronominale dell'articolo determinativo_. 

(Quello che è stato letto è stato letto)


----------



## dragonseven

@Necsus, #35: Ciò non spiega il perché il possessivo pretenda sempre d'esser anticipato dall'articolo, non da un pronome, anche quando il soggetto viene esplicitato.

A: «Il mio cane è vecchio.»
B: «Il suo piú del tuo.».

(alternative *«Mio cane è vecchio.», «Tra i tre, il cane vecchio è il suo.»  diverso da «Tra i tre, il cane vecchio è suo.» , lo stesso vale fra «Tra i tre cani, il vecchio è il suo.»  e «Tra i tre cani, il vecchio è suo.». Sono tutte [le alternative] corrette tranne la prima con ?)


@bearded, #36: Perché dovrebbe essere errata quella affermazione? Per me è vera e corretta.


@francisgranada, #20: Sono d'accordo con te, Satta e Brunet.


Qual è, se c'è, la differenza con il caso degli infiniti sostantivati? anche qui v'è necessità d'un pronome?




Edit: corretto “refuso”


----------



## Necsus

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me va bene, visto che non vado più a scuola da un pezzo, ma mi sento in dovere di avvertire gli studenti che con questo tipo di analisi grammaticale rischiano di essere bocciati.


Pietruzzo, non siamo in una scuola neanche qui, non ci sono studenti che frequentano WRF e nessuno che tiene lezioni, neppure chi potrebbe forse averne titolo (io non sono fra quelli), non si intende insegnare nulla a nessuno, semplicemente si propone il proprio parere di appassionati a chi cerca un confronto in ambito linguistico.
E al di là del fatto che a me personalmente non verrebbe in mente di giudicare fuorviante quanto detto da studiosi della lingua quali Patota o Serianni, anche se non lo condividessi, voglio ricordare a chi ci legge che oltre alla grammatica prescrittiva, fondata su convenzioni normative, che segue un modello di lingua letteraria in cui fanno testo e regola i maggiori scrittori, e che è quella prevalentemente usata tuttora, credo, nel sistema scolastico italiano, esiste anche la grammatica descrittiva, altrettanto importante, che tiene conto anche delle modificazioni operate dai parlanti che utilizzano la lingua. E personalmente non credo che una possa fare a meno dell'altra, almeno in questa sede.



dragonseven said:


> Ciò non spiega il perché il possessivo pretenda sempre d'esser anticipato dall'articolo


Si può pensare di approfondirlo, ma non era questa la domanda di apertura della discussione.


----------

